# SonofVulkan paints Age of Sigmar.



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Skaven – Armies on Parade Project.

I've always enjoyed looking at the armies on parade on the GW website and the internet and always thought to myself, “I wouldn't mind having a go at that one day”.
Anyway it was my birthday this month and I got a bunch of GW vouchers. In one of the envelopes a GW staff member had put in an A on P card containing details of how to enter and when the closing date is. 
I wasn't sure at first, as the closing date is the 24th of October. Not being the fastest painter in the world I didn't think I'd be able to paint that much stuff and make a board to display them in time. The wife says to me “Go on you might as well, you'd probably enjoy it”. So, when I popped into the local store to spend my vouchers, I signed up.

So the basic rules are, you must have three units painted and display them on a board up to 65cm x 65cm.

My starting plan for models is:-

10 Plague Monks with command.
2 Rat Ogres with Packmaster. (Should that be Ogors these days?)
10 Clanrats with command.
Warlord.

It doesn't seem like much, but it covers the minimum unit requirements for entering, and I think I can paint at least that much in the time limit. When these are done, I will add more models to the Plague Monks and Clanrat units. Then maybe add a Warpfire thrower weapon team, Warlock engineer, some Giant Rats and perhaps an Assassin.









My goal for last week was to get 10 Plague monks completed. But, due to life happening, they only got about 80% done. I'll post a picture of them when they are completed. But, I did make good progress on the display board, so I'm okay with them not being quite finished.















I'll tell you more about the board in a later post. This weeks goal is to paint the Rat Ogres and Packmaster and maybe get the Monks finished. :grin:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Screw the Ogres and the Monks. talk about that display!!!!! Looks so damned cool.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

The displayboard looks like a great start! How do you intend to place the army when it is finished? Parading up the steps? or in defensive stance around the entrence?


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

A little more info on my display board. The basic construction is made out of foam card. The piece I used was originally A1 sized, which is about 59/60cm along the short edge. As this was left over from a previous project and had been left standing against a wall for a while it had warped slightly and got bashed corners. Therefore I cut it down to a 55cm square, which is under the 65cm maximum size allowed. After thinking through a few designs, I decided to go for a two tier board rather than a flat square. 









The idea is that the Skaven have discovered a long forgotten cave system and have used it to break through to the surface to attack the local town or whatever it is that I decide to put on the top section. Still wondering about that. 









The steps are more foam card, built up with polystyrene. This was then covered in filler to get a rough rocky look. The steps will eventually be given a layer of sand to add more texture. 

View attachment 959969890








The cave has been made the same way. Foam card walls, polystyrene rocks covered in filler with a sand covered floor. The tunnel goes around a corner so that you can't see the end of it from the outside. I realised early on that I would have to paint the inside of the tunnel first before the second tier top bit is stuck down. It would be impossible to do if I'd stuck it on before. 









Anyway, that's were the display board is at, at the moment. I'm still deciding whether to make the cave entrance as just a rocky hole or a more structured arch-way with it's iron bars melted through so that the Skaven could invade. I think I'll go with the latter.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Just a quick update. The 10 Plague Monks are now finished. The Rat Ogres are about 50% done, which I'm not happy with as they should be more done by now. But my display board is a lot nearer to being completed. All the filler and sand has been done. I'll have to put this to one side for a few days for it all to dry completely before being painted. For the cave entrance I went for an archway with broken metal bars. The bars are bits of wire that were the right thickness, hopefully they will look ok once they are painted up. 

This bloomin' display board just about used up all my basing sand. :grin:









This week the plan is to paint 10 Clanrats, then I will have my three units just about done.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Man the display board is looking great, my only suggestion would be to have a green led in the hidden corner. 
The rats are also looking sweet.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking good so far mate, keep us posted! :good:


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

I thought about entering myself, but I knew I was too lazy.

Really excited to see how you get on though :good:


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

DaisyDuke said:


> my only suggestion would be to have a green led in the hidden corner.


Excellent idea. If I cut a hole underneath, I think we have some of them fake tealights that flicker somewhere, I'll try that. Thanks for the idea.


Tawa said:


> Looking good so far mate, keep us posted!


Thank you, I'll try and keep posting any progress.


The Gunslinger said:


> I thought about entering myself, but I knew I was too lazy.


From reading the latest White Dwarf I noticed Armies on Parade is on week 9. I think I'm on about week 3. I've never done so much hobby in a short space of time. Hopefully I'll get enough done to get it finished.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

A bit of an update on my Armies on Parade project.

10 Plague Monks are finished.















2 Rat Ogres with a Beastmaster are done. Although there are a few bits that need touching up.









The 10 Clanrats that were my painting task last week are going well. Mostly just the shields and metal bits need doing. I also used the rats from the Plague Monks sprue to make 3 swarms. They'll be quick to paint and the 40mm bases will fill up the display board a bit. This week I'm hoping to paint the Warlord and a Warpfire Thrower team, as well as finish the Clanrats.

For the top of the display board I'm thinking of using a bit of terrain that I put together years ago from an old Lord of the Rings set. Maybe just paint some Skaven runes on it to make it look desecrated. I may need to dust it first.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Quick update, the Clanrats are done. That means the minimum three unit requirement is met. Although the display board looks a little empty, so I'd like to get at least another 5 Plague Monks and 5 Clanrats done. The Warlord is coming along well and the Weapon Team is nearly done. The swarms need a little work too. Only eleven days to Parade day though. 









The display board is painted but still needs a little work. Grass and foliage needs adding to give it a bit more detail. One niggling thing is the board is slightly warped in one corner. It started off like that, but I was hoping that putting heavy books on it while the PVA glue and then the paint was drying would have helped it back in shape, but unfortunatetly not. I do have another bit of board somewhere, If I can dig it out I'll stick the whole thing down to that and leave it with heavy stuff on it to set, hopefully that will work.

Also, from out of the shadows (via e-bay) emerges a foul rotten smelling rat...


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Latest update on where I'm at with this Armies on Parade project. The Warpfire Thrower weapon team is done. Although, after looking at the picture I missed the Nihilakh Oxide on the brass, tut. 5 more Plague Monks have also been finished off, bringing the unit up to 15. Sorry for the bad pictures, bad lighting.















Things I've got to finish before Saturday are:-
Finishing touches to Lord Skrolk. Not sure what to paint on his open book...
Rat swarms need there bases finishing. (Top tip, don't glue tiny rats to a base thinking that painting around there feet won't be a problem. It is...)
Finish the Warlord. The more I paint him the more detail I seem to find.
Paint 5 more Clanrats. These are about 50% finished. I need to get these done to fill the display board out a bit.
Paint the last 5 Plague Monks. The cloaks are already painted, so I should be able to get these done, which will be a nice bonus as I wasn't expecting to get them all done.

The display board is just about done. Sticking it down to an extra piece of foam card sorted the warping problem. Just going to stick the grass and green bits to it tonight and hopefully take a picture tomorrow.

Not many days to go now. I can do it, I can do it. :crazy:


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Okay, so I managed to get everything done that I wanted to get done. Here is the display board that I'll be presenting... assuming I get it there in one piece


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

That looks really impressive. Great work!

Best of luck :good:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

that looks absolutely amazing. good luck in the competition. I'm off to my local GW to have a look and a vote myself


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

The Gunslinger said:


> That looks really impressive. Great work!





Haskanael said:


> that looks absolutely amazing. good luck in the competition.


Thank you for the comments. :grin:

In the end I got second place.  I'm well pleased with that. I'll be adding more to the army in the near future and maybe painting up some of the elves (aelfs, aelves.. whatever they are called now) from the Island of Blood box set.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

SonofVulkan said:


> In the end I got second place.


Nicely done mate :good:


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Dude 
Awesome sauce!


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

*SonofVulkan paints Age of Sigmar. (High Elves)*

It's been a little while since my last post, but I thought I would put on an update as it keeps me motivated to paint more. The last month I've been putting together the High Elves from the Islands of Blood box set. Lovely models and I highly recommend them. 

I was going to paint them in traditional colours, but on doing a test model I realised I hate painting large areas of white. So, back to the drawing board. After a quick Google on alternative paint schemes, I've decided to go for a gold/bronze colour with purple cloth and just use white for any helm feathers or plummage. I going to try to keep the paint job as simple as possible and try to make them look more "Lord of the Rings" High Elf than "GW" High Elf, if you know what I mean.

They won't look like this test model. 







More like this.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Picked one of these up at the weekend. Saw an advert on tv and thought "Thats my next terrain project, and only 99p too." 

I'll be on the lookout for future issues too. I think the rib cage, spine and hands are all potential terrain ideas.

Work in progress pictures of "Skull Rock" coming soon.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

So, I spent a bit of time on "Skull Rock" Saturday and Sunday evening. It's been fun so far. At the moment I've done a foam-card base with foam-card steps. The rocks have been built up with polystyrene chunks and PVA glue. 

Next stage is to cover the polystyrene with filler to give them a more realistic look and sand any flat surfaces.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing this.
Though I doubt you will get other issues for a pound :grin:
But you ain't wrong about ribs or spine.


----------

